# France lost



## TommyilRomano

Por Favor...


----------



## Monnik

Francia perdió.   - Español


----------



## TommyilRomano

French would be "La France a perdu." ???


----------



## elroy

Yes, that's correct.

Arabic: *خسرت فرنسا*


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Francie prohrála.

Football? 

Jana


----------



## DareRyan

Again, however pointless it may be. 
Latin: 

France(or Aquitania) admittit


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan:

"França ha perdut"

...or...

"França va perdre"

...or...

"França perdé"


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese: 法國輸了 
Pronunciation in Mandarin : fa3 guo2 shu1 le
Pronunciation in Cantonese : faat3 gwok3 syu1 liu5


----------



## amikama

Assuming that "lost" is the opposite of "won", in Hebrew it's:

צרפת הפסידה


----------



## Whodunit

DareRyan said:
			
		

> Again, however pointless it may be.
> Latin:
> 
> France(or Aquitania) admittit


 
I'd use "Gallia" and a bit more metaphorical "perdere":

Gallia perdita est. (= France/Gaul has been ruined/wrecked.)


----------



## Whodunit

German:

*Frankreich hat verloren*.


----------



## walnut

Italiano:  La Francia ha perso.


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: Frankrike förlorade.


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Francuska je izgubila.

Nataša


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese:

A França perdeu.


----------



## _sandra_

Polish:

Francja przegrała!

Sandra


----------



## LanceKitty

*Tagalog:  *Natalo ang France.

I'm not sure if France in Tagalog is Pransiya or Fransiya.


----------



## Nenita84

*In Dutch: *_Frankrijk heeft verloren._


----------



## maver

In Estonian:

Prantsusmaa kaotas

Best,
maver


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish:

Ranska hävisi.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak:

Francúzsko prehralo.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Η Γαλλία έχασε»* [i ɣaˈli.a ˈexase]


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:　フランス敗れたりFuransu Yabu-re-tar-i


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh:

*Collodd Ffrainc* [ˈkɔɬɔð ˈfrajŋk]

Verb is usually first in Welsh.


----------



## Awwal12

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Francie prohrála.





_sandra_ said:


> Polish: Francja przegrała!


*Russian*: Франция проиграла (Frantsiya proigrala) ~['franʦᵻjə prɐ(j)ɪ'graɫə]


----------



## TitTornade

With no context, difficult to choose between :

La France a perdu

or

La France perdait

or

La France perdit


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Франција изгуби - the speaker has witnessed it or is otherwise certain of it
Франција изгубила - the speaker has heard it from someone, has concluded it based on indications, or is doubtful of it


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

*Francio perdis.*


----------

